

Ask HN: Is it viable to charge for access to a closed beta of your product? - neilpeel


======
wmf
It certainly works for games.

~~~
neilpeel
Yeah I thought that was the case for games. The product in question however is
a big data/intelligence tool. A 'founding customer' deal was what we were
considering, a heavily discounted price for a years subscription and to join a
closed beta. Just wondered whether charging for closed beta was a generally
accepted thing or whether we would be laughed out of the park.

